

Jumping behavior in Super Mario Bros 3 changes if there's a slope - rondevera
http://games.greggman.com/game/programming_m_c__kids/

======
Impossible
This is a pretty awesome break down of NES 2D platformer physics. It's a shame
that the title focuses on such a minor part of the entire article.

